# renting in cyprus



## calangute (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this. I am thinking of renting in paphos area from September for about 2 months just to see how me and husband get on. He has retired now from work. I have this longing to see Cyprus again as lived there in 1960s when my father was stationed there. Such lovely memories. My husband is disabled although not disabled allthough not in wheelchair and need a place to rent which is disabled friendly and close to shops etc. Would it be better and cheaper to stay in hotel? If we like it would view to living there. Does European health card cover any health problems?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

calangute said:


> Hello, I am new to this. I am thinking of renting in paphos area from September for about 2 months just to see how me and husband get on. He has retired now from work. I have this longing to see Cyprus again as lived there in 1960s when my father was stationed there. Such lovely memories. My husband is disabled although not disabled allthough not in wheelchair and need a place to rent which is disabled friendly and close to shops etc. Would it be better and cheaper to stay in hotel? If we like it would view to living there. Does European health card cover any health problems?


The European health card cover emergency treatment at public hospitals. I think it is the same in any EU country.

I am sure you can find good places to rent that is also suitable for your husband. However the towns and villages are not very disabled friendly but as he is not in a wheelchair I am sure he will be ok


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Best to start of in a Hotel. Then look around for decent rentals. There are plenty of rental company's here. The apart where we are (renting) is disability friendly with a dedicated parking space and big elevator.

Good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As September is at the end of the high season you should be able to get a good deal for a 2 month rental in a holiday property. Do bear in mind though that holiday rentals tend to be fairly basic as they are not geared up for long term living unless the owner has lived in it at some point. By November you may need some heating on in the evenings so make sure that there is some provision for this.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## calangute (Aug 1, 2014)

*renting*



expatme said:


> Best to start of in a Hotel. Then look around for decent rentals. There are plenty of rental company's here. The apart where we are (renting) is disability friendly with a dedicated parking space and big elevator.
> 
> Good luck


hi, thanks for your reply. as i havent been to cyprus since i was young could you tell me if paphos is a good location to be. also we will not have a car so public transport has to be nearby. your complex you rent you said was disabled friendly. does it have a shower with no bath? where is it in paphos and the name of it. sorry for all questions.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

If either of you is a state pensioner you will get reciprocal health care here which is basically free. However if you are not you will need to have some form of health insurance as the EHIC will only cover you for emergencies as a visitor to the island not as a resident, though you would be covered for the 2 months as you would not yet be here permanently. If your husband is on any type of disability benefit then he would need to check with the UK benefits people to see if he is still eligible to receive it if you do move here. 

Paphos is a good area to live as we have plenty of supermarkets which regularly have special deals on, we also have two Lidls which are very popular. As I use a car I cannot comment on the regularity of the bus service for different areas of Paphos, but I know that here in Anarita we get two buses a day and the last one is around 4pm. If no one here has the appropriate information then it would be worth a trip to the bus station to pick up a timetable booklet which would give you some idea as to which areas have a regular service, of course though, we have taxis by the hundreds here and it is worth sourcing a decent one who will give you a good service at a reasonable cost! (if such a thing exists!)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

calangute said:


> hi, thanks for your reply. as i havent been to cyprus since i was young could you tell me if paphos is a good location to be. also we will not have a car so public transport has to be nearby. your complex you rent you said was disabled friendly. does it have a shower with no bath? where is it in paphos and the name of it. sorry for all questions.


We are based in Chloraka. We got this place though SMARTZRENTS. There are only 14 apartments and all owned by various people. So my advice stands, get a Hotel first to enable you to look around. Yes we have a seperate shower as well.

Paphos is a lovely place with friendly people. There is a good bus service on most main roads but they are rare in outlying areas.

We stipulated that we must be within walking distance a good shops and not too far from a bus route.

Hope this may help.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## calangute (Aug 1, 2014)

thankyou so much for the information. 
katherine


----------

